# RecipeDB - smash and grab



## jammer (23/12/12)

smash and grab  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes this is an amazing recipe. too good not to share.trust me with the one late hop addition. totally works.uses a bit more hops though, but TRY IT.very easy... the depth of taste is really something, no one will ever pick it as a s.m.a.s.halso its made with citra hops, but they are not on the drop down menu,also, the 0 minute addition is dry hopping.but there is no way to add that on this crappy thing.mash at 66 for an hour.60 minute boil.dry hop when fermentation is almost over   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      5.04 kg Weyermann Vienna       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      70 g Simcoe (Pellets, 12.0AA%, 15mins)    30 g Simcoe (Pellets, 12.0AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     1000 ml White Labs WLP001 - California Ale         19L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.063 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.015 (calc)   Bitterness 56.4 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 6.25%   Colour 12 EBC   Batch Size 19L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------



## jammer (23/12/12)

RecipeDB said:


> This is the discussion topic for the recipe: smash and grab


sorry guys, just added a recipe, then pressed the wrong button. my bad.
was never meant for discussion!
ho hum.


----------

